# User review of the HWLabs Black Ice SR2



## bond32

Awesome!!!

Interesting results too. GTX/GTS still the clear overall best choice?


----------



## VSG

At this time, yeah I would say so. Multiple Nemesis GTS rads will test a pump though!


----------



## szeged

I knew it was you before I even opened the thread









Another great review well done man. I wanna grab some of these to replace my alphacraps with lol.


----------



## VSG

Thanks man, let me know how it goes.


----------



## bond32

Do you have another set of fans to put on both sides of the rads? As if you haven't already done enough testing... possibly something to think about in the future.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Hmm!! Thanks for the Test VSG. Appreciate that.

The Cautious ONe


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Do you have another set of fans to put on both sides of the rads? As if you haven't already done enough testing... possibly something to think about in the future.


I do, but doing push-pull on all the rads here and in the quad size roundup will take forever. I had proposed in there going it for 2 extreme cases and 1 average case and that's still in the works.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I do, but doing push-pull on all the rads here and in the quad size roundup will take forever. I had proposed in there going it for 2 extreme cases and 1 average case and that's still in the works.


I cannot believe you didn't already do that.......

I kidd I kidd









The extreme cases would be cool though. I would venture a guess that the GTS series in push pull are really effective.


----------



## rexr0d

Another great review as always! @geggeg would you have any set up in mind that might take advantage of the lower flow restriction on the SR2?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I cannot believe you didn't already do that.......
> 
> I kidd I kidd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extreme cases would be cool though. I would venture a guess that the GTS series in push pull are really effective.


lol

Yeah I figure the high FPI, slim rads and low FPI, super thick rads would be the extreme cases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexr0d*
> 
> Another great review as always! @geggeg would you have any set up in mind that might take advantage of the lower flow restriction on the SR2?


I'd take a look at CPU and GPU block roundups from someone like Stren and see how they fared with different flow rates. The ones that can take good advantage of higher flow would benefit from a higher average loop flowrate. Note that the tests I did was at a fixed flow rate as opposed to fixed pump power. So in that latter case, lower restriction rads might have a higher tangible benefit too.


----------



## edgy436

So would you say there would be no benefit in me returning (no restocking fee) my SR-1 I just ordered and getting the SR2 instead?


----------



## VSG

I can't say that without having tested out the two together. Closest I can do is use the relative difference between the Nemesis GTX and the SR2, and also the SR1 to say that the SR2 would probably scale better than the SR1 at higher fan speeds. If you won't have to pay much more, I'd say go for it.


----------



## BazG

Thanks for the information. The black ice does look very good


----------



## rioja

There are quite different results in this review, with fans 800 RPM Push



and in Extremerigs review, with fans 750 RPM Push



In this review it is (from better to worse)
360GTX > 360GTS > SR2 > UT60

And in second it is
SR2 > 360GTS > 360GTX > UT60

So the only clear thing is that UT60 is worst)


----------



## SteezyTN

I sure hope my 560 GTS will be good along with my 480, 360 and 240. Hoping to drop temps to nothing more than 5-10c above ambient, and keep my Titan X's under 30c


----------



## rioja

Nemesis GTS? You was so brave to go with those rough Dark Matter finish


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rioja*
> 
> Nemesis GTS? You was so brave to go with those rough Dark Matter finish


It won't be seen, so no worries.


----------



## rioja

On top and in front it may be seen a little.

I myself can't decide what to choose. Nemesis GTX and GTS have those weird coating, SR-2 has huge logos on both sides, and UT60 is outdated a little and performs worse.


----------



## rioja

This is Nemesis GTX on top


----------



## rioja

News from Extreme Rigs
Quote:


> Hardware Labs is about to release details of it's upcoming Mulit-Port SR2 radiators which are likely to be named SR2-MP xxx. With this announcement expect them to be hitting the shelves of your favorite retailer soon, and hence the title of the news snipit - Get In Line
> 
> We reviewed an engineering sample of the SR2 Multi-Port back in In May and our test results showed it has fantastic low speed fan performance particularly in Push Only where it placed 1st of the 28 rad test group.
> 
> The core remains the same with the retail version, so performance will be identical to that which we reviewed.
> 
> BUT&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> With another exclusive, we bring you a sneak peak of the retail version. Now with even more ports fitted than our review sample had. Expect a massive 8 port options for you to plug all your fittings, taps, temp sensors and whatever else you want into.
> 
> Note that HWLabs advise that the SR2-MP will only be available in the matte black finish (at release time anyway), So Yeah - Hands Off, the first 4 off the production line are mine complete with this custom white finish.




Although I would not buy it because of one annoying thing - huge logos on both sides


----------



## VSG

Actually no logos at all. They scrapped that after seeing user feedback.


----------



## rioja

Those radiators which sold by Performance PCs have logos on both sides, unfortunately.

I asked PPCs and they e-mailed to HW Labs two times, is it possible to get SR-2 Carbon finish without logos. But in 3 weeks no any feedback.

The same, I have asked directly on HW Labs website, and also no feedback.

But maybe this is better, now I think that Dark Matter finish in GTX looked more interesting and rich, and GTX still has acceptable restriction to run 4 radiators in single loop, as we discussed recently.


----------



## meson1

What is going on with HWLabs resellers in Europe? The SR-2 seems to be impossible to get, let alone the new multi-port version. Some sites list the old SR-1 and other previous gen rads. And the few sites that do have newer ones like the GTX and GTS seem to be in the process of running down their stock.

I'm aware that HWLabs are in the process of taking some kind of legal action against CaseKing.de due to their using the Nemesis name for some other product. But surely, that shouldn't be affecting every single reseller in Europe, should it?


----------



## VSG

A new European distributor is pretty much ready to go. I heard it will coincide with the launch of the SR2 MP which is going to be really soon too.


----------



## meson1

Cool.

I'm torn between the EK XE series rads (once they sort their end tank screw issues out) and the new HWLabs SR2 MP ... largely on the back of your reviews.

Choices choices.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> I'm torn between the EK XE series rads (once they sort their end tank screw issues out) and the new HWLabs SR2 MP ... largely on the back of your reviews.
> 
> Choices choices.


Really hard to go wrong with either, and from what the resellers were told the next batch of the EK XE rads should have the fix in place.


----------



## meson1

I've opted for the SR2 MPs. 2x240mm and 2x480mm ordered. HWLabs new reseller in the UK seems to be WaterCoolingUK.co.uk.


----------



## SteezyTN

Sorry for Reviving an old thread. How's the "cleanliness" of the SR2 560's? Does it require Mayhems blitz part 1? I'm using Mayhems pastel ice white.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Sorry for Reviving an old thread. How's the "cleanliness" of the SR2 560's? Does it require Mayhems blitz part 1? I'm using Mayhems pastel ice white.


It's actually quite timely since I am writing up the review of the SR2 MP 560 now. Mine has been pretty clean, but as with any- do go ahead and do a standard water flush and watch for what comes out. No real need for Blitz with Pastel White since there are no dyes there, but it won't hurt to measure the pH of the coolant every couple of months.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's actually quite timely since I am writing up the review of the SR2 MP 560 now. Mine has been pretty clean, but as with any- do go ahead and do a standard water flush and watch for what comes out. No real need for Blitz with Pastel White since there are no dyes there, but it won't hurt to measure the pH of the coolant every couple of months.


What's the exact different between the SR2 and SR2 MP? Just the amount of ports?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> What's the exact different between the SR2 and SR2 MP? Just the amount of ports?


Yup, 8 ports vs 2 total, same core, different pricing.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yup, 8 ports vs 2 total, same core, different pricing.


Ohhh. Not that I need all 8 ports, but I want that flow lol.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Ohhh. Not that I need all 8 ports, but I want that flow lol.


See if you can find the 2 port version for less then. Also note that you are replacing a 30mm thick rad with a 60mm thick rad, and this may interfere with your pass-through fittings going to the basement of your SMA8.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> See if you can find the 2 port version for less then. Also note that you are replacing a 30mm thick rad with a 60mm thick rad, and this may interfere with your pass-through fittings going to the basement of your SMA8.


Yeah, I know. I was thinking about that a few days ago. But I'm willing to change it up if I can get better flow. And I'm sure removing the tubing from those two pass throughs would increase flow a tiny bit because I'm using 90's on them.

Where do they even sell the regular SR2 560? I only see the MP models

Edit* I see FCPU has "10 in stock", but idk. If they really do have them, Idk if it's worth it to order from them.


----------



## VSG

It's been completely replaced, but some places may still have old stock. The other thing with the multiport version is your rad mount will need some cutting and filing to accommodate the ports flush against it. Alternatively, you can add a gasket between the rad and the rad mount.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's been completely replaced, but some places may still have old stock. The other thing with the multiport version is your rad mount will need some cutting and filing to accommodate the ports flush against it. Alternatively, you can add a gasket between the rad and the rad mount.


Hmm, do you mean the ports that would lay on the mount? That sucks. I didn't even think about that. Thanks for that. Looks like I'll order a gasket when I decide to pick it up.


----------



## royfrosty

Hi guys, i'm actually contemplating the SR2 with the new Bitspower Leviathan Xtreme.

They looked quite identical. But i cant find any reviews or any users using them.


----------



## Newtocooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's been completely replaced, but some places may still have old stock. The other thing with the multiport version is your rad mount will need some cutting and filing to accommodate the ports flush against it. Alternatively, you can add a gasket between the rad and the rad mount.


I just bought a TH10A Pedestal with 560 rad mounts, does that mean I'll have to cut these mounts to fit the port down side?


----------



## iBruce

don't mind me.









.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> I just bought a TH10A Pedestal with 560 rad mounts, does that mean I'll have to cut these mounts to fit the port down side?


Depends on the radiator. If you have extra ports with stop plugs on them that are going to hit the rad mount, you will need to mod the mount. This has happened before with Alphacool multiport rads and Caselabs rad mounts, but I think CL has accommodated for these with newer rads by having cutouts in the rad mount where these ports would be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Hmm, do you mean the ports that would lay on the mount? That sucks. I didn't even think about that. Thanks for that. Looks like I'll order a gasket when I decide to pick it up.


See above. I recall newer rad mounts having cutouts for these, but since you aren't going with the SR2 MP anymore, it doesn't affect you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royfrosty*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm actually contemplating the SR2 with the new Bitspower Leviathan Xtreme.
> 
> They looked quite identical. But i cant find any reviews or any users using them.


As mentioned above, the Bitspower Leviathan are rebranded HWLabs Nemesis LS rads. These are meant for system builders with more emphasis on case compatibility compared to the retail Nemesis GTS rads, and this means less coolant tubes (slightly higher liquid flow restriction) and fins (slightly less thermal dissipation). The SR2 is not in the same intended market segment at all.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the radiator. If you have extra ports with stop plugs on them that are going to hit the rad mount, you will need to mod the mount. This has happened before with Alphacool multiport rads and Caselabs rad mounts, but I think CL has accommodated for these with newer rads by having cutouts in the rad mount where these ports would be.
> See above. I recall newer rad mounts having cutouts for these, but since you aren't going with the SR2 MP anymore, it doesn't affect you.
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned above, the Bitspower Leviathan are rebranded HWLabs Nemesis LS rads. These are meant for system builders with more emphasis on case compatibility compared to the retail Nemesis GTS rads, and this means less coolant tubes (slightly higher liquid flow restriction) and fins (slightly less thermal dissipation). The SR2 is not in the same intended market segment at all.


This man should start his own company. Or at the very least a water cooling database paying dividends.


----------



## Newtocooling

Well I did have to do a little work on the 560 rad mounts from caselabs. I used my step drill bit for fillports. The first one I missed on my measurement and had to attack with my stupid dremel, got the job done but it's a little messy. Second one I did perfect. But for the SR2 you will need to modify mount a little to accommodate the downside ports.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtocooling*
> 
> Well I did have to do a little work on the 560 rad mounts from caselabs. I used my step drill bit for fillports. The first one I missed on my measurement and had to attack with my stupid dremel, got the job done but it's a little messy. Second one I did perfect. But for the SR2 you will need to modify mount a little to accommodate the downside ports.


Nice job. A curved file will do the trick also, but will take longer of course.


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's actually quite timely since I am writing up the review of the SR2 MP 560 now. Mine has been pretty clean, but as with any- do go ahead and do a standard water flush and watch for what comes out. No real need for Blitz with Pastel White since there are no dyes there, but it won't hurt to measure the pH of the coolant every couple of months.


So, now that tested the 560MP, i need your feedback on 560mp vs 560gtx??


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskforce809*
> 
> So, now that tested the 560MP, i need your feedback on 560mp vs 560gtx??


Unless you need the multiple ports or the low liquid flow restriction, go with the Nemesis GTX.


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Unless you need the multiple ports or the low liquid flow restriction, go with the Nemesis GTX.


How will the flow restriction be affected using the 560gtx running 2x gtx1080 hydro copper on a sma?

how about a 480gts for the cpu??


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskforce809*
> 
> How will the flow restriction be affected using the 560gtx running 2x gtx1080 hydro copper on a sma?
> 
> how about a 480gts for the cpu??


Depends on the pump, not just what else is in the loop.


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskforce809*
> 
> How will the flow restriction be affected using the 560gtx running 2x gtx1080 hydro copper on a sma?
> 
> how about a 480gts for the cpu??


Sounds very similar to JayzTwoCent's Skunkworks. 2 way SLI config on one loop, CPU on the other loop, in an SMA8. I think he runs two rads, one per loop, At least one is a 560, can't remember if the other is a 480 or a 560. But both are thin rads.

Worth, checking out?


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Depends on the pump, not just what else is in the loop.


I have a EKWB D5 and Alphacool vpp755, but i dont know yet which one will be assigned to which loop. Bitspower 200 upgrade kit. Also, thinking about a monoblock for my R5E10


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskforce809*
> 
> I have a EKWB D5 and Alphacool vpp755, but i dont know yet which one will be assigned to which loop. Bitspower 200 upgrade kit. Also, thinking about a monoblock for my R5E10


Use the VPP755 on the GPU loop then, although you might be better off just using everything in a single loop (in which case the one pump is enough).


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Use the VPP755 on the GPU loop then, although you might be better off just using everything in a single loop (in which case the one pump is enough).


Ok. I have most of everything installed already (cpu block and both reservoir), just need to decide on the rads and finish the tubing.


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Hey geggeg, does it matter which port i use for inlet or outlet on the GTX and GTS???


----------



## VSG

A little, yes. Check the instruction manual you should have received with the radiator. If not, here it is:


----------



## T3MP3R3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> A little, yes. Check the instruction manual you should have received with the radiator. If not, here it is:


Thanks. Does the same applies to the GTS??


----------



## VSG

It applies to all their GTS/GTX/GTR series.


----------



## strong island 1

geggeg said:


> It applies to all their GTS/GTX/GTR series.



i know this is old thread but is the black ice nemesis 360gts restriction something to think about with small loop. i have the gts360, ek pe360, ek d5 top, supremacy evo block and phanteks strix 1080 ti, might also add formula mobo block to loop.

was wondering if makes more sense to go with magicool slim g2 which is less restrictive, i know from your review phanteks block not very restrictive. but 360gts a bit better than g2 so i cant decide


----------



## VSG

strong island 1 said:


> i know this is old thread but is the black ice nemesis 360gts restriction something to think about with small loop. i have the gts360, ek pe360, ek d5 top, supremacy evo block and phanteks strix 1080 ti, might also add formula mobo block to loop.
> 
> was wondering if makes more sense to go with magicool slim g2 which is less restrictive, i know from your review phanteks block not very restrictive. but 360gts a bit better than g2 so i cant decide


Hey man, long time! Does it have to be a slim radiator? If so, what's the max you can do for radiator and fan thickness?


----------



## strong island 1

geggeg said:


> Hey man, long time! Does it have to be a slim radiator? If so, what's the max you can do for radiator and fan thickness?


Hows it going. Ya the fractal r6 is so tight up top, I dont want to cut off too much of mobo. Went with ek se360 at first until I realized how poor it was, even though it is very small. I would say about 55mm. I was thinking of going with the magicool g2, for the lower restriction and close performance to gts.


----------



## VSG

strong island 1 said:


> Hows it going. Ya the fractal r6 is so tight up top, I dont want to cut off too much of mobo. Went with ek se360 at first until I realized how poor it was, even though it is very small. I would say about 55mm. I was thinking of going with the magicool g2, for the lower restriction and close performance to gts.


You should be fine with the Magicool G2, given you already have another 360 mm radiator the incremental change will not be much.


----------

